# Do Calming Treats Work?



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi there!

Does anyone have experience with calming treats for cats? Do they work?

We're embarking on a cross country relocation at the end of the month, and I've been preparing my kitten for it ( leash/harness training, simple commands, carrier training, car rides, etc.). 

Zac is ~7-8 months old, and responding fairly well to all the training and new experiences. Still, it's nowhere enough to prepare him for a 5 hour plane ride, not to mention security checkpoints at the airports. 

So I got him Pet Naturals Calming cat treats to try cos if it works, I could give him one before we reach the airport and maybe before take-off etc. 

I just gave him to him about 1.5hrs ago and OMG! I don't know if it made him more hyper or something, but he started doing the kitten zoomies (which he only does at night) and tried to climb the walls! Literally, he was jumping up the wall and trying to "climb" it with all four paws! 

Does this mean the treats don't work? Any feedback and advice would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought Bach Original Flower Essences, Rescue Remedy Pet first, then bought Pet Naturals Calming treats too after doodlebug recommended. I am trying my best to help my kitty feel less stressed on a rainy day as well as when needed if ever we need to move him. I haven't used it for the latter yet but it didn't seem to help much on a rainy day, I haven't seen any hyper activity or any calming effect, he is still hiding until the rain stops.


----------



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks for sharing Snowy! An update, my kitten did get calm and slept ALOT (about 3hrs more than his usual day time naps). Not sure if it's because of the treats or cos it's quite a cold day. Need to experiment more. But if so, maybe the treats would help your kitty.

When it rains in your area, does thunder accompany it? If so, could your kitty be afraid of that? i keep seeing these ads for "thunder shirts" for cats and dogs. I don't know if they work, but you could look into that?

My kitty has never seen rain since we live in Southern California and it drizzles once in a blue moon. I hope he doesn't get too freaked out when we're living in the Northeast!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm glad the treats worked for your kitty, maybe just not everything worked for every kitty. Whatever, I just needed to try, but think I'll just have to stop trying.

Well, ET is afraid even if there is no thunder or lightning and oh...he is ok with just drizzling. A few occasions, before the sky even turned cloudy, and if I see that he is behaving funny, I know it will rain soon, true enough it started raining shortly.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I tried giving the Pet Naturals Calming Treats to Jem the day we had vet appointments because he would get so stressed. I did start giving them to him daily, and he did seem less stressed in general, but I guess the vet trip was just super stressful, so it didn't help on those days. The FeliWay spray seemed to calm him down a bit (I sprayed it on the blanket in his carrier and let it dry before putting him in). I think they have some calming collars too, you might look into those.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah yes! that calming collar that someone mentioned long ago and I have clean forgotton about that, I'll go check it up.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Well the only one I see after searching is made by Sentry.  I really do not like their products.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I was reading reviews on Amazon about them, seems in high stress situations they're useless... so I don't see the point...


----------

